

Creating a Gmail Account Requires SMS Verification - vincent_vega
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/07/creating-gmail-account-requires-sms.html

======
michael_dorfman
What's with the inflammatory (and patently incorrect) HN title?

~~~
eli
(it has since been fixed)

------
jrockway
You can still use mail providers other than gmail (which actually provide true
anonymity as a service), and you can also buy a SIM card and phone with cash.

~~~
jncraton
The last time I checked, you could also accept a gmail invite without giving
your mobile number.

~~~
palsecam
Yep, quoting the article: _"Also, if you know someone who already has a Gmail
address, you can ask them to email an invitation to you."_

------
pmorici
I fail to see how this "kills email anonymity" You can get a phone for $10 at
any Walmart / Target / Bestbuy activate it anonymously with a number in any
area code you want w/o providing any personal information what so ever.

~~~
vincent_vega
in my country you need to provide identification (that is logged) to buy a sim
card that way

------
Jimmy
As someone who didn't even own a mobile phone until half a year ago (and still
doesn't like the idea of them), I don't really like the sound of this.

~~~
jonknee
As someone who dislikes spam, I really like the sound of this.

------
defrex
I've actually been toying with doing this rather then email verification and a
captcha for a social site. Would you find this more or less annoying then an
email loop and a captcha?

~~~
jonknee
Yes, I'd only do it if I trusted the site, but it works far and away better at
preventing spam than a CAPTCHA. It seems more annoying to the bad guys than
the good guys. To this day it's the only thing that Craigslist has done that
has worked. Phone numbers are expensive to get, especially since they block
most VoIP stuff.

Google around about Craigslist phone verification and you'll read all the
spammers having freak out sessions. It's a great way to spend an hour.

------
meat-eater
It's been this way for years for most other countries. But the invite method
does work and I got my first gmail address via that. However for my other
gmail address, I just gave them my mobile number and typed in the verification
code I received via sms.

------
lionhearted
> Also, if you know someone who already has a Gmail address, you can ask them
> to email an invitation to you.

I'm taking it at face value as anti-spam.

------
drhodes
Anyone know if a trakfone will work for this?

~~~
pmorici
I'm pretty sure it would. You have a number and can receive text messages.

